# Folding Wide Bands To Fit a Narrow Slingshot



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if others out there fold their bands to fit their slingshots. I can't say I can remember seeing a band that is wider than the top of the fork here on the forum.

It's very common for me to fold and tie a 7/8 (22mm) inch band onto the top of a 1/2 (12mm) inch wide fork. I've been doing it for years but, like I said, I can't remember others doing so.

I like my slingshots to be small and this enables me to use big bands on them.


----------



## Jerry K (Feb 17, 2017)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Never done that, but I dont shoot more than 15/10 tapers.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Imagine a 1inch wide band. Fold one end so that it is now 1/2 wide and 2x as thick. Lay it over your frame and tie it on OTT.

We fold at the pouch all the time but I haven't seen others fold at the fork.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

In lieu of a photo here is a description of what I do.

Imagine a 1inch wide band. Fold it in half so that one end it is now 1/2 inch wide and 2x thick. Lay it over the top of the fork as per usual and tie it on OTT. I do this far more than I tie bands on that are narrower than the forks.

I've been doing it for years and never had a problem.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Winnie said:


> In lieu of a photo here is a description of what I do.
> 
> Imagine a 1inch wide band. Fold it in half so that one end it is now 1/2 inch wide and 2x thick. Lay it over the top of the fork as per usual and tie it on OTT. I do this far more than I tie bands on that are narrower than the forks.
> 
> I've been doing it for years and never had a problem.


I've also been doing it for years. I think it's better then double bands. When I fold them,I always keep the folds facing inward whether on a TTT or an OTT. The edges face outward. Have fun!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I know I've seen @honorary pie do that on a few forks. Can't say that I've ever done it only because I typically shoot 3/8 straight cuts. It makes total sense to me tho.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > In lieu of a photo here is a description of what I do.
> ...


Well, that answers that question for me. I always tie so that the edges of the band face inward. I guess we're fine either way - which speaks to slingshot shooting in general. We have a fork, a set of bands, pouch and ties and with those combinations there seem to be hundreds of possible variations.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I fold Thera band blue, I like 1 1/4 x 3/4 taper for hunting with that thin rubber. But I always fold it with the edges folded into the middle, then when I shoot ott nothing really changes.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I've seen it done but never tried it myself. Im curious to try it though, I've got some narrow fork tips to try on


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks all. This seems like a good alternative to the double bands that I make out of cheap resistance bands from Wally World.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When I first started I was doing that (edges out) but gave it up except when I am putting flatbands on tabs.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I do it too. It's easier to fold a wide band than to cut out twice as many narrow bands, There is a limit though. I don't like folding more than twice at the fork. Then I'd rather run multiple narrow bands or buy some thicker rubber.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I do it all the time, learned it from Flatband (above)


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> I do it all the time, learned it from Flatband (above)


Hey Brah! How ya doin'?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Havn’t done it in a while, but used to do 1-1/2 at fork to 1 at pouch, folded with fold in edge out, worked ok, just don’t do it anymore, worked ok tho, just got lazy I guess.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

May give it a try tonight. Going to put 7/8 straight bands on an sps with narrow fork tips.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Cut a bunch of SS black 1-1/4 - 3/4for hunting with a torque frame. Then traded it off so I folded those bands (edges out) on various frames and it worked fine. It’s much quieter than doubles


----------



## Athena86 (Oct 17, 2019)

Chef here:

Just want to say that is an absolutely wicked idea. I have folded bands over in the past but I've never thought to do it in such a precise way. I've folded some TBB to make so pretty powerful bands but it was just out of necessity, I love the idea of folding some 1" wide TBG to better fit the 3/4" fork tips on my chalice and have some powerful bands on there.

Will definitely be trying this soon, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Cut some strips of blue SPRI exercise band (medium weight) 1.5" by 10" folded them lengthwise. No problem attaching them to a pouch and then making loops on the slingshot end for my Jack Koehler Alley Cat and my Torque. Works great for flinging 3/8" steel at paper targets. Much easier than dealing with double bands and seemed stronger.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Finally got around to trying it. TBG 7/8 straight folded to fit SPS. Works perfectly!


----------

